

If you wrote a program to find the meaning of life, what language would you use? - kolemcrae


======
cosbysweater
Perl. You can find anything with regexp.

------
PaulHoule
At risk of downvotes, Java.

------
querious
Python and NLTK :)

------
yunyeng
Javascript !

------
Randgalt
DNA

------
davelnewton
Lisp.

